

Indian entrepreneurs in US stuck with temporary, non-immigrant work visas - rmathew
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/news-by-industry/services/travel/services/indian-entrepreneurs-in-us-stuck-with-temporary-non-immigrant-work-visas/articleshow/7811713.cms

======
iqster
The article mentions the phrase "when he didn't win the visa lottery...". Just
to give people some context ... a few years ago, so many people applied for
the H1 visa, that the visa quota finished on the very first day.

I know a student who went to school in Canada and had a good job offer from a
large US software company, and was negatively impacted by this (while a
Canadian software person can indeed work in the US on a TN visa, an Indian who
went to the same school in Canada needs to be on an H1 in order to take that
same job). The poor guy got hit thrice. The first time was just the year
before the H1 oversubscription ... he didn't have his physical degree in his
hands by the time the visa quota finished. The next two times, there was a
lottery and he didn't make it :(

